# Hunter Mtn New Kaatskill Flyer is Awesome



## catskills (Dec 22, 2010)

Hunter Mountain's new High Speed Six Kaatskill Flyer is an awesome welcome addition to skiing in the Catskill Mountains.  Yesterday I skied Hunter for the first time this season.  How could you not like this well designed chair lift.   At 5 and half minutes to the top, you can get a lot of vertical in a very short time. In other words it will wear you down. You can get 30,000 feet of vertical skiing or riding in very short order with no lift lines.  







On loading the Kaastskill Flyer they have six gates that open and close to let you load only if you are ready.  No late loading which might require having to stop the lift.  More than 15 runs the lift only stopped once.  The lift is a side loader and unloading.  When unloading from the far right seat be prepared to get up early.  If you delay unloading in the far right seat, the rider to your left may get in front of you and then the chair is going to give you a little slap in the back side as it rounds the bow wheel, sending you into that skier/rider in front of you.  :-D.  

Yesterday the Hunter Snow Condition report said they were making snow on Clair's Way.  They were not kidding around.  Clair's Way had its own snow storm going on with low visibility.  :-D which made for some great skiing.  It doesn't get any better than that.  

They were also making snow on Racers Edge and 7th Avenue, which was great. 

You got to love skiing this time of year before Christmas.  Lots of new man made snow and no crowds.  

Just want to say, many thanks to Hunter for the some awesome skiing and the new high speed six Kaatskill Flyer.

Hunter Mtn 2010-2011 Photo Gallery


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 22, 2010)

Never knew you spelled it that way


----------



## catskills (Dec 22, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Never knew you spelled it that way



Originally, the Catskill mountains' name was spelled "Kaatskil" by the 17th Century Dutch settlers - a spelling still attested in Washington Irving's "Rip van Winkle", taking place in this area and emphasizing the Dutch origin of the earlier European settlers there. The old spelling is still used in various names such as that of the Kaatskill Kaleidoscope at Mount Tremper, the locally-published "Kaatskill Life" magazine and now Kaatskill Flyer chair lift. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaatskill


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2010)

Doesn't look like much snow in that picture.    Glad to hear it is working out well!


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 23, 2010)

The lifties do a great job of keeping the lines moving and the chairs full.  If you are in the singles line there is very little wait as most of the groups are 3s or 4s so they are constantly pulling more than 1 from the singles line.

That pic was taken much earlier in the season as the entire mountain is now in great shape.


----------



## dmc (Dec 23, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Doesn't look like much snow in that picture.    Glad to hear it is working out well!



haha...  There's a ton of snow up there now.  thank god it doesn't look like that now..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2010)

The six-pack really is nice.  I was on the lift with 2 guys yesterday who haven't been at Blue in a few years, and couldn't believe how fast it was.

I might be skiing Hunter new years weekend.  Still working out details.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice vid from last weekend here. They claim a 5 foot machine made base on most trails and a 15 foot base on the terrain park... SUPER IMPRESSIVE!
(I ski Hunter late season... Mid April, but the last few years, you just don't know if they are willing to be open when the skier count drops in mid-April and if Hunter closes I am forced to go to Belleayre mid-April instead)


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2010)

I noticed I was getting a little tired earlier than usual...then I remembered how much faster this thing is...endless laps on Monday.


----------

